# Uitați



## vierama

what everything may it mean in romanian? the spelling / letters may miss these strange romanian specific marks. it should be in present tense, third person, plural, masculine. what can infinitives be?


----------



## farscape

Please provide the context in which the word is being used such that we can help you. It's a forum rule.


----------



## vierama

it relates to an activity of animals


----------



## farscape

There is not enough information, as in context, to comment on your question. Please read you messages and get back to me with clarifications. Until then this thread is closed.

farscape - WR moderator


----------

